# Faces of the day.. Hehehehe



## PrettyKitty (Mar 23, 2005)

Pretty, huh?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Alexa you're my inspiration for that.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Mar 23, 2005)




----------



## foreveratorifan (Mar 23, 2005)

LOL! You are toooo cute!  Even when making silly faces


----------



## KIT (Mar 23, 2005)

even with those funny faces you still look perfect!!!


----------



## amy (Mar 23, 2005)

Cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I love your hair!!


----------



## Alexa (Mar 23, 2005)

aweeeee hahahaa. so pretty!!! <3 I LOVE YOU!


----------



## Julie (Mar 23, 2005)

You are so gorgeous!!!


----------



## mac_obsession (Mar 23, 2005)

even being silly youre still gorgeous!


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 23, 2005)

lol prettykitty.. adorable! love the pics =)


----------



## libra4200 (Mar 24, 2005)

love the first pic...so cuuuute
You are very beautiful


----------



## Chelsea (Mar 24, 2005)

youre still too hot even w/ funny faces


----------



## V2LUCKY (Mar 24, 2005)

You're so cute!


----------



## jamiemeng (Mar 24, 2005)

you are silly and gorgeous in this picture. Thanks


----------



## Sanne (Mar 24, 2005)

love the flowers!!! you look like victoria beckham in the last picture, only prettier!!!!


----------



## Coco_Hailey (Mar 24, 2005)

that's just a natural look for you, no? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nah I'm kidding, pretty funny


----------



## PrettyKitty (Mar 24, 2005)

I wish that I don't look like Victoria in the first pic. LOL


----------



## alt629 (Mar 26, 2005)

haha.  i like it.


----------



## Sanne (Mar 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_I wish that I don't look like Victoria in the first pic. LOL_

 
no it's the 3rd pic that matches!!! but you're prettier by far!!!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Mar 30, 2005)

Thx Groupie! You're sweet!


----------



## doc (Apr 13, 2005)

Hello Pretty Kitty May i know What's the exact shade or colour of ur hair in these pics. Looking really beautiful.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 14, 2005)

Its 6.47 (By Fama), its only for professionals.


----------



## peridot_99 (Apr 14, 2005)

i hope you don't mind me asking, but do you use some sort of styling creme? your hair looks really glossy, I can never get mine looking glossy even after I blowdry it


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 14, 2005)

For that pic, I've used Small Talk (TiGi) mixed with Gloss Drops (Paul Mitchell), on wet hair.


----------



## peridot_99 (Apr 15, 2005)

oh right thanks for that  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I always use Paul Mitchell seal and shine before I blowdry but it never looks that shiny


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 15, 2005)

you look funny in those pictures. Thx


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 19, 2005)

Peridot, I think that we don't talk about the same product!


----------

